# Congrats



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:cheers:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Thank you


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Basel said:


> :cheers:


Thanks Basel.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I officially hate your team's face but you guys played one hell of a series.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

VanillaPrice said:


> I officially hate your team's face but you guys played one hell of a series.


But... how can you see their face when you only see their behind as they blow by you each game?

LOL... Oh I kid!


----------

